# Xikar Xi1 vs Xi2 vs Xi3



## dahu

Maybe a few of you guys can help me decide on this cutter...

I found the Xi2 for about $30, most everywhere the Xi3 is about $70, and the Xi1 is about the same price as the Xi2, if not a little more... 

what really differentiates these cutters? the HRC levels are not linear by model and the neither are the prices. If you have any experience with any of the above cutter models please weigh in. Thanks guys!


----------



## kapathy

i think x1 and x2 only difference is case 1 is composite one is metal..... i have the x1 and have been very happy with it... the metal feel would have been nice but prob not worth the extra cash in my opinion


----------



## Zogg

... and Xi3 is titanium


----------



## Fatboy501

I have an XI-202... I absolutely love it  Ran about $40 at my local B&M. As the others mentioned, the only differences are the casing materials.


----------



## dahu

thanks for the responses guys


----------



## 68 Lotus

Personally!...The Composite sucked! 

I traded it in on the metal case!.. Way More Better! :lol:

And Since all the blades are the same, your paying the extra for wood, Glitter & Glitz as the price goes up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Swany

I got the Xi3 from cigarmonster for 43 bucks. Its rosewood or some type of wood. I concur and I love it. Plus you can't beat their lifetime warranty.


----------



## dahu

Swany, did you get it on "name your own price" on Cigarmonster, or was it part of a Mashup?


----------



## Cigary

Sometimes you can catch em on the auctions sites for less than $25 for all types...patience is a virtue as I got the X2 Granite for $20....the XI Blue Aluminum for $18 and Xikar Xi3 Cutter - Mayan X Cloissone for $25 ( this one is really nice looking )


----------



## Mutombo

The wooden Xi3's show up on cigarmonster for under $50 from time to time, just check the mashup every day between 8-9 (am and pm). That's where I got mine, I think it was $44.


----------



## socapots

good thread. Good info.
thanks guys


----------



## Swany

dahu said:


> Swany, did you get it on "name your own price" on Cigarmonster, or was it part of a Mashup?


It was on a mashup.

But after seeing what Cigary has said, maybe wait and look on the auction sites. I wish I had.


----------



## Humastronaut

Xi3...love it...no complaints


----------



## sengjc

Zogg said:


> ... and Xi3 is titanium


Really? The Xi3 Tech TPR I have looks stainless steel to me. Must have been jipped...damn it.

Doesn't matter anyway, I guess. I am using the Palios now.


----------



## lebz

Don't think you can go wrong with either of the 3! All come with warranties and sharpening. 

My trusty cheap 10 dollar cutter is still doing the job.. but the Xikars are sexy..even the woman loves them!


----------



## smirak

I've got a couple Xi1's and a couple Xi2's. However, I've also got 2 ultra slim cutters and they have been my go to cutters as of late. Awesome, clean, quick cut. I like that I can set it on the table, put my cigar in there and it cuts just the right amount off of the head. Also, I can cut bigger RG cigars with it...

Unless you are set on the Xi series, I'd give the Ultra Slim a go.

Kevin


----------



## AlanP

I've got an xi2 cutter it nice and never had any problems out of it BUT i like my MTX multi-tool the most of all my cutters. 
* 
*


----------



## MaxTheBunny

Have the xi2 as well. BUt thinking about purchasing scissors


----------



## falconman515

I got my Xi1 from CBID on Friday.... it is awesome and 25$ with lifetime warranty and free case pouch I feel like I stole it at that price.

I see these go for 25-28$ all the time on cigarbid.


----------

